# Vision in 1 eye- Can I still get a UAE driver's license?



## kelinuae (May 29, 2015)

I have been offered a job and am planning to move to RAK this August. I'm a bit worried though because I only have vision in 1 eye, and I will need to drive to and from work everyday. In America, this isn't a problem. They just make a note on your license that you must have all of the proper rear-view and side mirrors. I have not been able to find any rule about this in the UAE though. (I have 20/20 vision in my good eye and can pass a normal eye chart test, as long as I don't have to cover my left eye.)

Any information you all can provide me with would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Judging by the way a lot of people drive here, they're either half blind or nearly blind.

Apologies about the unhelpful reply, perhaps somebody with a similar "issue" replies something useful.


----------



## BONJOVI440 (Jun 13, 2016)

kelinuae said:


> I have been offered a job and am planning to move to RAK this August. I'm a bit worried though because I only have vision in 1 eye, and I will need to drive to and from work everyday. In America, this isn't a problem. They just make a note on your license that you must have all of the proper rear-view and side mirrors. I have not been able to find any rule about this in the UAE though. (I have 20/20 vision in my good eye and can pass a normal eye chart test, as long as I don't have to cover my left eye.)
> 
> Any information you all can provide me with would be greatly appreciated!


Hi kelin,did you got any information regarding the same mentioned above.i also have vision in one eye only and other eye is perfect.I would like to get a driving licence in abu dhabi .Plz reply, me it would be a great help for me.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

The law says that you must have good stereo vision so officially no you can't.

The eye test is taken at any private optician's of your choosing that is registered to do the test. Unofficially, it is not difficult to find an optician that will pass you if the (corrected) vision in the other eye is okay.

Were you to be involved in an accident where people got injured or worse, and your eyes were tested as part of the investigation, you carry the risk that you may get into serious trouble. How likely is that? Realistically not that likely, but it's a risk. End of the day, you pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## farukhshah490 (6 mo ago)

kelinuae said:


> I have been offered a job and am planning to move
> 
> 
> BONJOVI440 said:
> ...


----------

